#ubuntu-java 2005-10-18
<tashiro> Breezy released. Does it mean that the freeze is cancelled? And new versions of the java packages can go into the repository?
<sr28753> Hello, everybody! I'm a java programmer but I'm new with Linux. I have Ubuntu Linux installed on my computer, but I don't know much about any java IDE wich runs in Ubuntu. Can anybody help me?
<tashiro> sr28753: Sure
#ubuntu-java 2005-10-20
<gammal> hello all...apache tomcat for hoary, does it exist? if yes, where can i get it?
#ubuntu-java 2005-10-23
<perspectival> does anyone have java working on breezy badger ppc?
<tashiro> perspectival: Yes, I do.
<perspectival> no matter what i've tried, i can't get java to work
<perspectival> i always get the following:
<perspectival> Exception in thread "main" [error]  main: java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at java.awt.Component.<clinit>(Component.java:548)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at org.gjt.sp.jedit.GUIUtilities.showSplashScreen(GUIUtilities.java:1519)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at org.gjt.sp.jedit.jEdit.main(jEdit.java:299)
<perspectival> [error]  main: Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:2171)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:2006)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:824)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:908)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at sun.security.action.LoadLibraryAction.run(LoadLibraryAction.java:76)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged1(Native Method)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(AccessController.java:287)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  at sun.awt.NativeLibLoader.loadLibraries(NativeLibLoader.java:81)[error]  main:  at sun.awt.DebugHelper.<clinit>(DebugHelper.java:56)
<perspectival> [error]  main:  ... 3 more
<perspectival> [1] +  Done                    sudo leafpad /usr/bin/jedit
<perspectival> silas@silaspb:/usr/java/IBMJava2-ppc-142/jre/bin$
<perspectival> would you have any idea what might be causing that?
<perspectival> i'm trying to run jedit
<perspectival> or, failing that, eclipse ;-)
<tashiro> /usr/java/IBMJava2-ppc-142 looks weird. Do you used java-package?
<perspectival> i couldn't find java-package, so i used alien -d
<perspectival> to fashion a .deb
<perspectival> then installed it with dpkg -i
<tashiro> Don't use alien
<perspectival> what repository is java-package in/from?
<tashiro> have you added universe and multiverse to your sources.list?
<perspectival> i'm pretty sure i do...
<perspectival> according to sources.list, i have:
<perspectival> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<perspectival> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<perspectival> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<perspectival> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<perspectival>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<perspectival>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<perspectival> universe
<perspectival> i don't see multiverse though
<tashiro> It is in multiverse
<tashiro> And use the tar.gz for java-package
<perspectival> i thought i had enabled that
<perspectival> i'm checking on it now
<perspectival> and then i need to run:
<perspectival>         make-jpkg IBMJava2-SDK-142.ppc.tgz         sudo dpkg -i ibm-j2sdk1.4_1.4.2_powerpc.deb
<perspectival> does that look right?
<perspectival> make-jpkg on the tar.gz i d/l from IBM, then install it with dpkg -i
<perspectival> thx for the help, tashiro
<perspectival> ;-)
<tashiro> BTW, IBM offers now a 1.5 jdk
<perspectival> yeah, i tried to install that one too, but with alien
<perspectival> maybe i'll try it with dpkg
<perspectival> do you have it working?
<perspectival> ...try it with java-package, i mean
<tashiro> yes, works almost fine. But I got problems if I try to run eclipse with it
<perspectival> <nod>
<perspectival> tried anything else with it?
<perspectival> azureus?
<perspectival> i wish gcj ran all of these things ;-)
<tashiro> perspectival: I use it otherwise only for my own projects. No problems so far.
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-16
<msturge> anyone here that can give some advice on threads
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-17
<sheriff> hi i have a question
<sheriff> i just downloaded java studio creator 2 update 1
<sheriff> and installed it so it was working very well but today its like running but there is nothing on the screen i mean there is an empty page so how can i fix it?
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-19
<hodden> ngon som kan hjla mig med j2me wtk under ubuntu ???
<fbc> HI all..
<fbc> -me waves hi!
* fbc waves hi!
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-20
<shredder> It would be great of the unlimited strength crypto package was in an ubuntu package as well. Is the sun license stopping that?
#ubuntu-java 2006-10-22
<doko> tashiro: vil seems to have tomcat related problems as well
<vil> hi tashiro
<tashiro> Hi
<vil> I have a problem with the new eclipse 3.2.1 installing subclipse from the regular subclipse update site.
<vil> I believe that this is because that there is no user writable location in the Help > Software Updates > Manage Configuration
<tashiro> $ gij-4.1 -cp /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.help.appserver_3.1.100.v20060602.jar:/usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.tomcat_5.5.17/tomcatwrapper.jar:`echo /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.tomcat_5.5.17/lib/*.jar | tr ' ' ':' ` org.eclipse.tomcat.internal.TomcatAppServer
<tashiro> no suitable method `main' in class
<tashiro> vil: yes, eclipse-updatehomedir is commented
<tashiro> Seems that we need to update the patch
<tashiro> We can use the patch from Fedora: http://cvs.fedora.redhat.com/viewcvs/devel/eclipse/
<tashiro> doko: Does it work for you with this commandline?
<doko> tashiro: no
<doko> no suitable method `main' in class
<tashiro> Yes, that's okay. The important thing is that you don't get a ClassNotFoundException
<tashiro> So if you still find a ClassNotFoundException in your error log, then it can only be a problem of /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.tomcat_5.5.17/META-INF/MANIFEST.MF
<tashiro> I think.
<tashiro> It must look like this : http://rafb.net/paste/results/rOo4Ea48.html
<doko> yes, that looks identical to me
<cycykewl> anybody here who can help me ?
<tashiro> You can also test the Browser Widget with http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/index.cgi/%7Echeckout%7E/org.eclipse.swt.snippets/src/org/eclipse/swt/snippets/Snippet128.java
<tashiro> I assume that the problem is the Browser Integration
<cycykewl> I'm sorry I'm newby in java and I need help to develop a simple class
<tashiro> cycykewl: Please try it in ##java
<cycykewl> I try
<cycykewl> I nedd to be indentified :(
<tashiro> Try : /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<tashiro> doko: Just open a simple java project, add this class and launch it as SWT Application
<tashiro> I can also send you a test project if you want?
<doko> ok, using sun-java5 works, must be a gcj problem :-/
<doko> well, yes, maybe...
<tashiro> I started Eclipse with gcj, and yes I got the same problem
<doko> tashiro, so you did work all the time without gcj? :-P
<tashiro> Okay, what a joy. I even got my beloved dom exception back "gnu.xml.dom.ls.DomLSException: no root element: U+0"
<tashiro> Do be honest, yes :-|
<doko> knowing this would have saved us a great amount of time ...
<tashiro> I have done a lot to help finding bugs and to help fixing them in gcj/classpath, but it isn't still ready to be used :-/
<tashiro> Yep, but I always try it first with a properitary vm before I test it with gcj
<tashiro> Hmm, overholt is not available. So I can't ask if they had as similar problem.
<tashiro> s/as/a/
<doko> tashiro: could you address this tomorrow?
<doko> what about vil's subclipse problem, could you update this patch from FC?
<tashiro> Ja, mach ich, nachdem ich mir nen Pudding gegnnt hab.
<vil> This is exactly what I really wanted to ask. You all seem to be from Germany and I wanted to ask if you chat all the time in english. No I know the answer :) I must dust off my german language, to understand you guys.
<doko> heh, please don't start speaking russian ;)
<vil> well, I am czech. lol
<doko> oops, sorry 
<vil> don't worry, vladimir sounds pretty russian anyway.
<vil> tashiro: there is a new jaxen package at alioth so I postpone my activities in this for some time. seems like we have new help.
<tashiro> Okay
<vil> tashiro: I looked at the Bioclipse source drops page and to me it seems that the last non-packaged, non-optional is Jumbo.
<doko> I'm away for an hour or so, diner ...
<vil> tashiro: do you know anything about it?
<vil> doko: guten Appetit ;)
<tashiro> Yes, Bioclipse is not packaged
<tashiro> Someone made cdk packages, I think he was in a project of alioth
<dou213> hey guys
<vil> tashiro: you already had some preliminary package. is it somewhere?
<vil> tashiro: you already had some preliminary Bioclipse package. is it somewhere?
<tashiro> No, it got lost after I lost the content of my hd by an accident.  
<tashiro> I another interesting link http://lists.debian.org/debian-med/2006/08/msg00009.html
<tashiro> I used the pdebuild cdbs script. You can find an instance of it in eclipse-emf/ of pkg-java
<vil> ok, I will look at  it. do you know anything about the Jumbo package? I found it as a part of the CML project. it seems that we could make source package of only the Jumbo without CML. right?
<vil> http://cml.cvs.sourceforge.net/cml/
<tashiro> No, I don't know anything about jumbo
<vil> doko: the "python2.3/2.5" issue is solved in the latest pydev, which depends on eclipse 3.2. there is a new radio-button, so you can choose from 2.3, 2.4, 2.5. I would suggest to make new backport patch rather then separate patch for the current version. do you agree? 
<vil> tashiro: ok
<doko> vil: you're the maintainer :-)
<tashiro> updatehomedir patch commited
<vil> doko: nice :) last time, I used patches from Igor Foox from Fedora. I will ask him, if he's planing some goodies...
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-16
<Drilliti> hello all
<[4N93L] > Hey y'all.
<aimtrainer> hi! I'm having problems with eclipse on ubuntu feisty. It uses the wrong java version. Can anybody please tell me how to point eclipse to the right one?
<jamesstansell> hi aimtrainer
<aimtrainer> hi
<vil> aimtrainer, take  a look at /etc/eclipse/java_home
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<papero75> salve
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-18
<jamesstansell> will the 6u3 debs be added to the feisty repository?
<eggeral> hi, I am trying to get java 5 working on ubuntu sparc. no luck till now. Any ideas around?
<leonel> what errors you have ?    btw  I'm not a sparc user ..
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-19
<Juj1> Hi everrybody
#ubuntu-java 2007-10-20
<NotSure> ok, can anybody tell me why i can't get into ##java? it tells me that it needs to identify me? What does that mean?
<sojourney> hi 
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-13
<AfC> Is there a canonical page describing the Policy being applied for Java packages (in the Debian Policy sense of the word)?
<persia> AfC, http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/java-policy/ might be what you seek.
<AfC> persia: sweet. I needed the Debian answer too, so thanks very much. Ubuntu following that (at least in theory, etc)?
<persia> Yes.  The primary significant difference between Ubuntu Java packages and Debian Java packages is tweaks to the build process to ensure builds on the Ubuntu buildds.  There are a couple packages that god more attention, but not very many, and the changes should be in line with that policy.
<AfC> persia: great.
<AfC> persia: (Mostly I was looking because I was writing up an example of someone secifying .jar and .so installed locations, and figured I'd use Debian et al as the example. I knew about you lot whacking .sos into /usr/lib/jni, but wasn't sure where you were putting .jars these days)
<persia> Yeah, that's probably a good guide.  The general idea is to have a common classpath, and make sure everything ends up in the classpath.
<persia> The hardest part is coordinating with upstreams to ensure everyone is using the same set of common libraries.
<AfC> Uh, I'm not sure specifying -classpath '/usr/share/java/*' is a good idea. That's an awful lot of chugging, even if the VM in question does mmap.
<persia> You mean because there could be *lots* of libraries there?
<AfC> Well, yeah
<persia> Then the JRE just has to get better about it.  We use /usr/lib for all the libraries for C, and it works. :)
<persia> Theoretically, it should only be loading classes when they will be required anyway, so it shouldn't need to pull the unreferenced ones.
<AfC> persia: I'm not here to argue, and you were quite helpful above, but I'm afraid you really need to check your assumptions on this one. To locate a class it has to completely parse a .jar file - and that involves mmapping a compressed file which is no great pain but then it has to uncompress it (eats memory) to then finding out what's there, and only THEN taking the load and link actions.
<AfC> Anyway, I'm off back to the normal universe. Thanks for your help.
<persia> AfC, Right.  That's not ideal.
<persia> Have a good day.
<javaprince22> Java Guru's in d house please? Got a small problem that needs solvubf
<persia> javaprince22, For Java coding, you probably want ##java
<javaprince22> persia, hi. Am new to the whole irc thing . so how exactly do i get to ##java? Pls don't laugh
<persia>  /join ##java
<javaprince22> Thx. Persia. Are u a Java programmer too?
<persia> I'm not very strong in Java, although I've written some.
<javaprince22> But u are a programmer? Wat language? I tried d /join ##java says authentication required
<persia> Right.  Authenticate to freenode.  See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<javaprince22> Long literature to read.
<javaprince22> Persia, where else can i chat with Java guru's?
<persia> That's really the best place.
<Kyran> does anyone here know why the latest version of sun-java6-plugin requires firefox?
<Kyran> no one?
<Kyran> anyway, I feel this is a packaging error, but I have no idea where and how to report it
<persia> Kyran, Apparently not.
<Kyran> :)
<persia> It would be a bug against the source package, but I can't find the binary package sun-java6-plugin, so I don't know which source.
<persia> Most of us are focusing on OpenJDK though : does the same happen with the OpenJDK plugin?
<Kyran> I'll check
<Kyran> there's no openjdk-6-plugin package in my list
<Kyran> maybe the plugin is in another package for the openjdk
<persia> Which release are you running?
<Kyran> kubuntu 8.04
<persia> Oh, right, then it doesn't have the new OpenJDK.  Yeah, file a bug.
<persia> It's fairly unlikely to be fixed for 8.04, but if it's still present in 8.10, it can be referenced as a significant issue that has been around for a while.
<Kyran> care to help me a bit in how to file a bug?
<Kyran> I'm quite new to those things
<Kyran> been lurking around for a while though
<persia> The easiest way is to run ubuntu-bug at the command line.
<Kyran> I'll give that a shot
<Kyran> so it's a bug in sun-java6-plugin?
<persia> If that's the package that depends on firefox, and you think it shouldn't, yes, except that I can't find such a package.
<Kyran> it's in multiverse
<Kyran> (being closed source)
<persia> Ah, and it's i386-only, which is why I couldn't find it (I'm running amd64).  Yeah, that'd be the package to file the bug against.
<Kyran> ok thanks :)
<Kyran> launchpad shows there's a fix released for the bug in march
<persia> Odd.  That should have been in 8.04.  You might want to ask the folk on #ubuntu-bugs about the best procedure for reporting that a fix doesn't seem to have worked.
<Kyran> I've read the report and it says something like this
<Kyran> it's fixed upstream
<Kyran> but distributions aren't allowed to package that version
<Kyran> (yet)
<persia> Oh, that's frustrating.  One of the reasons I only like some parts of multiverse :)
<Kyran> I havent' had much problems with multiverse yet
<Kyran> up until now things just worked (tm)
<persia> Lots of it works, some doesn't.  For a large chunk of things that don't work, we can fix it, as long as we follow certain guidelines.  For the rest, it's just annoying.
<Kyran> jup
<Kyran> it's good that java went open source
<Kyran> but I make the occasional java app, so I like to test against sun's implementation also
<persia> Indeed.  OpenJDK is much easier to patch :)
<persia> OpenJDK is now Sun's implementation, but it will take a while for that to propagate everwhere.
<Kyran> most likely
<Kyran> I've always liked java
<Kyran> it sort of makes sense
<persia> Usually, except when it doesn't :)
<Kyran> :)
<Kyran> so are you an active ubuntu packager, or just a friendly lad helping people out here?
<persia> I should be the former, but end up being more of the latter.
<Kyran> life tends to do that
<andreahack> hello :D
<slytherin> andreahack: hi
<andreahack> hi slytherin :D
<slytherin> andreahack: what brings you in this part of IRC? :-)
<andreahack> well one moment that i don't speak english very well:P
<andreahack> i am here because  do not have to do better
<andreahack> :P
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-14
<dx_kid> can anyone answer my question about java classpath ?
<persia> The key to getting an answer is to ask a question :)
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-15
<silson> Hello there. This is the closest match for Kubunt Java questions
<silson> I wanted to know when web apps like thinkfree save their java software how do I find it to clean it after I've decided not to use it after all (it's glacially slow)
<javaprince22> Need help designing a local chat engine.
<dns53> the glassfish 2 packages do not seem to have any init script, is there a reason why there are no init scripts?
<persia> dns53: There's no explicit reason listed that I see.  I'm guessing that nobody added any.
<dns53> i might file a bug once i've finished the j2ee tutorial
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-16
<Koon> doko: do you already have a metabug # for the "default-jdk targets Java 1.6 bytecode" issue ? I have bug 283875 which is probably a dupe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283875 in tomcat5.5 "tomcat in intrepid no longer supports java5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283875
<doko> Koon: 264808
<Koon> doko: should I fix tomcat5.5 in the same way you fixed ant ? or do you plan to change something globally ?
<doko> Koon: no, please fix it locally, probably applying the fix for all runtime dependencies as well. why do you care about tomcat5.5, and not tomcat6?
<Koon> doko: tomcat6 requires java 6.
<doko> ahh, ok.
<Koon> hmm. no
<Koon> it requires java 5 in fact
<Koon> however atm I made it depend on default-jre-headless | java6-runtime-headless
<Koon> that should probably be fixed as well
<persia> Team Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 10 minutes
<islan> I am having a problem with Runtime issuing shell statements, was wondering if someone in here could help me
<slytherin> islan: any example program? And which java are you using?
<islan> using version 1.6.0_06
<islan> the problem is it using BufferedReader to get a list of files for it to issue mv statements for individually
<islan> it works fine, but when I use the * symbol it doesn't work at all
<islan> the * is placed within the string issued to Runtime exec()
<slytherin> islan: I wish I could help but I don't have Sun JRE installed.
<islan> darn
<slytherin> islan: does openjdk also give you same error?
<islan> I don't think I have that
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-17
<ronny> hi
<ronny> anyone got an idea on how to set up netbeans6.1 from intrepid to work with tomcat6 - everything seems to be messed up (as netbeans expects the catalina stuff to be in a conf subdir, but ubuntu doesnt seem to have those in /usr/share/tomcat6 or /etc/tomcat6
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-18
<rivers22_> hello everyone....I need some help
<rivers22_> I've been trying to get java-gnome working
<rivers22_> every time I try to run my app an exception java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no gtkjni-4.0 in java.library.path
<rivers22_> I can't get it to work
<persia> I suspect that this requires the installation of libjava-gnome-java, but wonder why we also have libgtk-jnu and lingtk-java-dev.  We do need to clean up the duplicates one of these days.
<rivers22_> I need help with java-gnome!!!
<rivers22_> I can't get it to work properly
<rivers22_> Every time I try to run an example or my own code it an exception is thrown saying that there is no gtk-4.0 in java library.path
<persia> rivers22_, You need to install libjava-gnome-java
<persia> rivers22_, Next time you get a similar error, you can use a command like `apt-file search gtkjni` to find out which package you need.
<rivers22_> I can't find libjava-gnome-java in synaptic????
<persia> Ah.  It seems to only be in 8.10 beta.  Sorry.  You might try libgtk-jni, but that only provides libgtkjni-2.10.s0
<rivers22_> Okay I have it install
<rivers22_> I have libgtkjni-2.10.so and libgktjni.so  in /usr/lib/jni/  and libgtkjni-4.0.so  in /usr/local/lib
<rivers22_> how could i set gtkjni-4.0 in java.library.path???
<rivers22_> when I run the java-gnome "make demo" it runs perfectly but when I try to compile and run it manually it does not work....
<persia> Now you've gotten outside of what I know well enough to help.  Sorry.
<rivers22_> do you have java-gnome working?
<persia> No, but I also don't have it broken (I've not tried to play with it)
<rivers22_> okay, so are you using and IDE to program in java?
<persia> No.
<persia> I play with netbeans some, but I haven't done any significant development in Java in some time.
<rivers22_> what programming language do you use if I may ask??
<persia> Mostly make.  A bit of shell.
<persia> I tend to do packaging, and merging of patches.  Not so much development of code.
<persia> Some of that is for Java, so I hang out here, and sometimes have useful things to say, but not once it gets into real code.
<rivers22_> is that more difficult than development code?? I've never done any packagin or merge any patches.....
<persia> For code questions, I usually recommend people visit ##java, but it seems like you have something in-between a code issue and an issue with how java-gnome is installed in Ubuntu, so I don't know if you are in the right place.
<persia> It's mostly different, rather than being either easier or more difficult.
<persia> Most of it is like plugin development : you know the system that will be calling the code, so you write to a given set of callbacks and make sure you are in the correct state at each point.
<persia> Instead of corresponding to interpretation of mouse/keyboard/video stream/etc. events, the callbacks are things like "compile package", "install package", "remove package".
<rivers22_> don't you have to code all of those instructions in a language???
<persia> Yep.  Like I said, mostly make or shell.
<rivers22_> hey do you know why is taking so long for the apt-file to update??? I've just install it and ran the apt-file update command but it seems its taking a lot of time..
<persia> It needs to download a list of every file in each of the 20,000 packages.  Takes a while.
<persia> After this, it's *really* easy to find which package has stuff, but the first update is slow.
<rivers22_> Okay, that's good to know, I was getting worry.....
<persia> Once you've updated the first time, it shoulld be quicker, as later updates are only updating the lists in the security or updates repos, so a few hundred packages at most, rather than all 20,000.
<rivers22_> okay the apt-file update has finish... i run the apt-file search gtkjni command and I got back this: libgtk-java-dev: /usr/lib/jni/libgtkjni.so libgtk-jni: /usr/lib/jni/libgtkjni-2.10.so
<rivers22_> but I already have them install, what I need to know is how to set the java.library.path
<persia> Right.  Those are the two packages that contain files containing "gtkini", so it's likely that one or both of them are the ones you want.
<persia> Don't you just pass a CLASSPATH to javac?
<rivers22_> yes, that's what i've been doing
<rivers22_> okay I got it working!!!!!! yeah!@@!
<persia> Cool!  Nice job.
<rivers22_> I just had to use -Djava.library.path=/usr/local/lib and then -classpath
<rivers22_> okay well thanks, this is the first time I've use IRC, it's pretty cool....thanks a lot persia you're a genius!!!
#ubuntu-java 2008-10-19
<kittenkoder_> Anyone know how to use a HyperLinkListener in a custom ListCellRenderer?
<velez1607> Hello
<velez1607> any one available?
<velez1607> I am in a stump and I am new to the Ubuntu world
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-12
<koshari> anyone got any ideas why my ubuntu 9.04 64bit java has no fonts???
<alex_mayorga> Hi, is there any reason why karmic still has 6.0_15?
<koshari> my ubuntu9.04_64 wont display jre fonts in firefox? anyideas?
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-13
<dp_> Hi
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-14
<wekt> i read in a bug on launchpad about a directory or file ~/.jvm .  What is it?  What can one configure with it? or, Where can I read about  it?
<wekt> by the way, i'm the one who reported Bug #449309 , if anyone wishes to chat about it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449309 in openjdk-6 "PrivilegedActionException occurred while loading cursors.properties" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449309
#ubuntu-java 2009-10-16
<hind> hi, there
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-19
<cateyes__> hello I have a problem... anybody there?
<cateyes__> please
#ubuntu-java 2010-10-23
<tayfun> hi
<tayfun> anyone online?
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-18
<AnAnt> Hello, is there a difference between libxcb-util0-dev and libxcb-render-util0-dev ? And will xcb-util-renderutil be synced from Debian ? If yes, will it be in main or universe ?
<AnAnt> doko_: ^
<doko_> AnAnt, download the package and have a look?
<AnAnt> doko_: swt-gtk builds fine against both
<AnAnt> doko_: I notice that Ubuntu changed the build-dep because it doesn't have the xcb-util-renderutil source package
<AnAnt> doko_: thing is, I am not sure wether to do the same change in Debian or not, it builds fine on both
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-20
<bjownsjoo984> Hi
<bjownsjoo984> #java
<bjownsjoo984> :/ I don't use IRC much lol
<bjownsjoo984> is anyone here?
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-21
<jamespage> doko_, I revised/renamed the blueprint from UDS-O for Java 7 et all - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-java
<jamespage> content was much the same just needed a status update
#ubuntu-java 2011-10-22
<nubby23> hello.
#ubuntu-java 2012-10-16
<enigma> greetings guys
<enigma> im having kinda a issue with my java code
<enigma> can anyone help?
#ubuntu-java 2012-10-19
<anin> hello
<anin> not so many people here
#ubuntu-java 2013-10-14
<zohan> night all
